# Progress on my HO world



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all some pictures of my layout still not done. I went with 3 lines 2 on the outer edge and 1 lifted one 

Thank's for looking
Kal


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a great looking layout! Losts of action everywhere!:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Cowabunga! That is one terrific job!!!!! :appl::appl:
You have certainly packed a lot of action into that layout. It's MY type of layout for sure :thumbsup: take advantage of every square inch...Yep! 
You have a small fortune in vehicles sitting there.......Wow!!!!
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I like. I like the demolition and wreck scenes, makes it really interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very busy place, lots of work there!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Kal,

That's quite the town. But is that the Mayor's car I see parked in front of the Allure strip club ?!? 

(Fabulous layout ... great work!)

TJ


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks really great. Even the gas prices are right and the accident scene, cops always park thier cars in the way of the fire trucks :laugh:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys

And yes Bob there is a small fortune in vehicles and there ALL true 1/87 HO scale. Why is it you can buy a Hot wheels for $1.00 But a true HO scale are $4.00 + 
The best part is when I made the junk yard.

And Yes TJ that is the Mayor's car But he is only there on Business

Thank's Again
Kalman


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow looks great.. gives me great outlook on mine because I was going for something simiilar in shape. Whats the dimensions on this? 

I was racking my brain on how scenery would look on a layout like this and I love it. Taking some notes!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know how to begin to explain how amazing that layout is! Action everywhere! I really like that commuter train passing all the row houses!

-J.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great Job. When is the Mayor up for reelection. I think I'll run for Mayor.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you, I have changed a few things around since those pictures where taken I'll have to take some pictures of what I did and get them up Thanks Again


----------



## bptuneman (Oct 10, 2012)

I love it! This is exactly the kind of setup I want to create, I love the idea of the personnel things one can include in a setup like this....a grave yard to honor lost ones ....replicas of family and friend's businesses, oh yeah I see a major addiction beginning for me.....Top notch job!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm loving the demolition scene, awesome!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow very nice, you really meant it when you said HO World


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I take it that guy lying down in front of the demo'd house works for the city?

Nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I take it that guy lying down in front of the demo'd house works for the city?
> 
> Nice work...:thumbsup:


He fell and is now out on Workers Compensation. And the house is gone made room for a Laundromat


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Very Impressive!*

Kal that is one incredible job..and your not done...even more incredible! That demolition scene work is great..keep us posted!


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice.
That silver Range Rover really gets around (until the white van fell on it!).


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Kal that is one incredible job..and your not done...even more incredible! That demolition scene work is great..keep us posted!


Thanks I keep changing things around so I dont think I'll ever be done. The demolition seen is gone made way for a new Laundromat I will get some new pictures up soon


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice layout with a lot of opportunities to enjoy the running of trains. Basements do help in providing room for a layout. Down south, the term "basement" is not available.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Some new Pictures*

A few new pictures of some things I changed around. Like where the Demolition scene was is now a Laundromat where the car show was is now a Shell gas station. Put in a Mountain with a bridge, some Transmission towers 
Thanks for looking


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Carl said:


> Very nice layout with a lot of opportunities to enjoy the running of trains. Basements do help in providing room for a layout. Down south, the term "basement" is not available.


Thank you And yes a basement is a great place to set up But i live in a very old house with NO heat down there and its COLD I have to run a few space heaters when I'm down there and put a coat on. I tend to build any new buildings I get in my kitchen when winter rolls around


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Kal that is a wonderful thing you have created. All the action scenes and the buildings and trains are just great. You do have a knack for railroading and town building. However that's not the mayors car at the strip joint,it's mine and I'm not coming out till I see alll the shows. Really very nice work. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kal,

That's a fabulous looking layout. Your people (often in motion) really help bring the scene to life ... well done!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this one until now....fabulous work.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Kal,
Fantastic work! I love all the action :appl::appl:
I thought I had quite a few vehicles (112) on my layout until I looked at yours. WOW!! I'm just a beginner 
Bob


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

norgale said:


> Kal that is a wonderful thing you have created. All the action scenes and the buildings and trains are just great. You do have a knack for railroading and town building. However that's not the mayors car at the strip joint,it's mine and I'm not coming out till I see alll the shows. Really very nice work. Pete


Thanks I Think I do well with the Details and the buildings most I made and a few i ordered. But i wish i did a better job on the track laying. 

I'm thinking about ordering the Nude girls from ebay and puting clear windows in the strip joint that would be fun.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

raleets said:


> Kal,
> Fantastic work! I love all the action :appl::appl:
> I thought I had quite a few vehicles (112) on my layout until I looked at yours. WOW!! I'm just a beginner
> Bob


Thanks I do have a lot of vehicles and there most all true 1/87 ho scale Even the junk yard. Why is it you can buy a hotwheels for about a buck But a HO scale car is like $4.00 and up. I like when Wallmart sold them but thay dont anymore


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Kal,
> 
> That's a fabulous looking layout. Your people (often in motion) really help bring the scene to life ... well done!
> 
> TJ


Thanks People do add life to the layout. I ordered the people from Ebay from china or hongkong there nice looking and cheep and got them fast


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Not sure how I missed this one until now....fabulous work.


Thank you, it is a fun hobby


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KAL5 said:


> Thanks I Think I do well with the Details and the buildings most I made and a few i ordered. But i wish i did a better job on the track laying.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering the Nude girls from ebay and puting clear windows in the strip joint that would be fun.


Very nice, I agree people make it come to life.:thumbsup:
I wonder if the supreme beings will allow you to post the naked "nudes".

Did you carve the heads yourself?:thumbsup:

Wash your cloths and get a Tat at the same time.:thumbsup:
Like the bridges. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

big ed said:


> Very nice, I agree people make it come to life.:thumbsup:
> I wonder if the supreme beings will allow you to post the naked "nudes".
> 
> Did you carve the heads yourself?:thumbsup:
> ...


No the heads i found on ebay a long time back.

The Laundromat was a Pola car dealership that I had I sent it out to New Jersey to a place that i deal with when I want a building with a lot of detail thay do great work I have a few buildings from them.

I just found pole dancer Strippers on ebay I ordered them I'm going to try it Put a window on the side of the building


----------



## KylerA (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Great stuff, I love all the detail in the parking lots and streets, thanks for posting the pics. I think the work you've done will help others with their layouts, I know it will help me!!

Great work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Please keep the photos coming. Looks great.


----------

